# Cheap Glock Magazines?



## eainc (May 9, 2011)

Anyone know any websites to find cheaper oem glock magazines.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Budsgunshop.com has 17 round g17 mags for $21.56 apiece plus shipping.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

NatchezSS.com will beat that, as will (ack) Botach and Calssportingarmory.com. Plan on $18 or so for new ones, and as low as $7 for used ones.


----------



## MyGlock17 (Dec 18, 2010)

Check out centerfiresystems.com. I got cheap Korean mags there. Wish I knew them earlier. Less than $8 for g17. But you'd have to do bit of deburring and they work as well as eom parts, just as reliable.

I think the plastic was hot when they fused it to the metal frame, so it oozed out on a couple of holes inside the mag, preventing smooth slide of the cartridges. Just take them apart, scrape them off with something like a small chisel. Worth doing if you're going to get a bunch of them.


----------



## eainc (May 9, 2011)

thanks guys for the help


----------

